# Titan Quest Steam Download geht nicht



## Meat Boy (18. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche schon seit einigen Tagen Titan Quest bei Steam zu downloaden, aber jedes Mal kommt eine Meldung das Steam überlastet sei und ich den Download später nochmal versuchen soll. Hat Steam das Spiel von den Servern genommen oder wieso geht es bei mir nie? Funktioniert der Download dieses Spiels bei euch?


----------



## TerrorPuschel (18. September 2011)

Wenn die Meldung kommt das die Server überlastet sind, dann stimmt es auch zu 98%.

Du könntest deine Download-Region ändern und hoffen das es dann geht.

Falls es dann nicht funzt musst du wohl oder übel warten.


----------



## Meat Boy (18. September 2011)

Bei mir gehts bei keinem der deutschen Regionen. Lädt Steam das Spiel bei ausländischen Download Regionen auch auf deutsch?


----------



## RapToX (20. September 2011)

Meat Boy schrieb:


> Lädt Steam das Spiel bei ausländischen Download Regionen auch auf deutsch?


 ja, tut es. ist völlig egal, welche dl-region du angibst, das spiel wird trotzdem auf deutsch geladen. teste einfach mal ein paar europäische server aus, vielleicht hilft das ja weiter


----------



## Chorobat (22. September 2011)

Habe das selbe Problem wie Meat Boy. Alle anderen Spiele sind einwandfrei downloadbar. Nur Titan Quest geht nicht, besonders ärgerlich weil Titan Quest Immortal Throne funktioniert, man aber das Basisspiel braucht.
Hast du eine Möglichkeit gefunden?


----------



## Meat Boy (23. September 2011)

Bei mir gehts jetzt mit der voreingestellten Region in Deutschland und ich hatte auch das Problem, dass scheinbar nur Titan Quest nicht downloadbar war. Hoffen wir das es demnächst besser wird, Valve hat ja versprochen bald an Steam was zu verändern.


----------

